# Probleme mit Excel Autofilter



## tass (30. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab hier ein Problem mit dem Autofilter.
Und zwar hab ich mir das Icon des Autofilters auf die Menuleiste gelegt, damit ich nur eine beliebige Zelle focusieren muß um dann mit klick auf das Icon nach dem Inhalt der Zelle zu filtern. Meistens tut's auch, aber an einigen Stellen wird alles gefiltert und der Autofilter ist an der falschen Spalte eingestellt. Wenn ich den Filter ganz normal verwende, also über die Pfeilchen, dann geht's immer. 
Wäre nett wenn mir jemand helfen kann oder nen link mit der Lösung kennt.

MFG euer T


----------



## tass (30. März 2007)

Hab noch was raus gefunden.
Ab Spalte BU geht's erst nimmer, er nimmt dann stattdessen Spalte A.
Für Spalte BV dann B, BW nimmt er C und usw...


----------

